# Grizzly Tog Trip



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

I just got off the phone with Jason and Anthony. The Tog trip is not looking good as of yet. They spoke to the Capt. this morn and he will make a decision as to a go or not at 4:30pm today. When he dose they'll call me and I'll post it here. Most of the other charter boats have already canceled their trips for the weekend.

Master Caster give me a call when you read this. If you can't get me at home call my cell. I'm going someplace regardless...Tightlines

Forecast as of 4:30 am EDT on October 11, 2003 
Coastal Waters From Little Egg Inlet Nj To Fenwick Is De Out 20 Nm- 

Small Craft Advisory 
Today
NE winds 25 to 30 kt. Seas 8 to 12 ft. 
Tonight
NE winds 20 to 25 kt. Seas 6 to 10 ft. A chance of rain. 
Sun
NE winds 20 to 25 kt becoming N 15 to 20 kt in the morning then NW 10 to 15 kt in the afternoon. Seas 5 to 8 ft subsiding to 3 to 5 ft. Vsby occasionally 1 nm or less in rain and drizzle. 
Sun Night
NW winds 10 to 15 kt increasing to 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. A chance of rain. 
Columbus Day
NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft. 
Tue
NW winds 10 to 15 kt becoming S. Seas 2 to 3 ft. 
Wed
W winds 15 to 20 kt. Seas 2 to 3 ft.


----------

